# Hi There



## Logos (Aug 26, 2010)

I thought like Hughsie that I'd reintroduce myself. I haven't actually posted on here for nearly 2 years though.
I'm still semi retired and mainly working on small scale stuff with a collection of my own gear, although I am working a fair bit with a Japanese Theatre Company out of Osaka. 
I have recently discovered the pleasures of puppetry as a performer. So I guess I have become an actition or maybe a techtor.
I hope I'll be around a bit more for a while.


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Tony,

It's good to see you back on CB! I am curious about the scale of your puppetry. How big are the puppets? Do you have lighting for the stage and if so, what are the unique challenges about lighting that sort of a performance?


----------



## Logos (Aug 27, 2010)

Dave: I'll start a comment thread here.


----------



## Grog12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Tony! Welcome back my friend.


----------

